# Glucose in Urine :(



## lily24

...Has anyone ever had this during pregnancy? 

Im just back from my MW appointment and she found a little Glucose in my urine. Said its nothing to worry about and if its still present next appointment she will take blood. 

Im worried because i try and watch what i eat and dont eat alot of sugar so im kinda confused as to why i have it??! :cry: As per she wasnt exactly helpful and didnt explain the situation very well :cry: but she did say it can lead to Diabeties in pregnancy :cry:

Advise anyone...? :hugs:


----------



## leedsforever

Yeh I think its a sign of gestational diabetes... but it seems shes not overly concerned or she would take bloods straight away hun :hugs:

Diabetes is just one of those things hun.... and some women can get it whether they have been super healthy or not!!

Good luck :hugs: Im sure everything will be ok!!


----------



## lily24

Hmmmm i dont like the sound of this diabetis thing..... Makes me feel like i ament eating healthy enough for LO :(

Hopefully will be gone in next 2weeks :dance:


----------



## leedsforever

yeh im sure it will :):)

the protein went in my urine :):)


----------



## ladymilly

ive had sugar in my urine all the way through my pregnancy. they did bloods but they came back fine. hopefully yours will be gone by your next appointment hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lily24

Shouldnt of, but have been reading up on Net about it... Bupa saying things like baby can grow very large, be born premature, i could contract type 2 diabeties in the future and lots more.. MW said that it wouldnt do any harm :cry:

Wish i hadnt looked now :cry: Roll on my next appointment :)


----------



## thelilbump

yea glucose in urine can be a sign of gestational diabetes. i think they have a two or three strike rule on this and if it appears in urine next time/time after they may very well send you for the glucose tolerance test, which i warn you now isn't the nicest experience in the world. It doesn't matter how much sugar you eat though, thats a slight myth, obviously a high sugar diet doesn't help though. It just occurs because your pancreas can no longer change sugar - even natural sugars that occur in fruit etc. 

A naughty hint is to drink plenty of water because that flushes out your system (well not positive it will stop glucose in urine but it will lower your sugar level in your blood) but in doing that you are only really cheating yourself and possibly your baby. I don't have diabetes myself but it is present in my family so i've been through it. Hope this is some help? feel free to p.m me if u like :hugs:


----------



## gde78

I just had to have tests for GD because my GP found glucose in my urine at my 25 week appt. But it turns out that the reason it was there was because I had literally just eaten! Don't know if you had, but it can have an affect if you eat before they do the urine sample test.


----------



## Vicky2806

Yea - iv just posted about this in my 35 weeks appt thread - just bin to see midwife an they found glocose in my sample - but purley put it down to the fact I had just had a bowl of frosties and a coffee with sugar! So I woudn't woory to much hun x


----------



## ryder

Diabetes has nothing (well it does, but not the way you think) with what you eat. It is your body's ability to process insulin. While pregnant your body is all out of whack anyways, bottom line is, there isn't/wasn't anything you really good have done. 

The MW also tests your urine for other indicators of diabetes too, low ketones are one of the indicators too, the amount of protein. 

I actually have to go for the glucose tolerance test tomorow, which I was not surprised about.


----------

